# Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Outubro 2010



## AnDré (1 Out 2010 às 00:01)

Regras deste tópico:
Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2010 às 00:19)

É precisa muita atenção a quem mora no Litoral Norte e Centro em especial porque no Domingo poderia ser um evento com um toque de severo devido ao vento forte com rajadas e a muita chuva em poucas horas... As saídas de Sexta são muito importantes mas devem mostrar este cenário que mostro a seguir com as cartas...

Aqui o cavamento rápido da depressão que se deve situar junto ao NO da Galiza




O vento a 10m, poderia ter rajadas no pico da frente na ordem dos 90/100km/h principalmente durante a passagem de algum Cb...




E aqui a precipitação, localmente deverá provocar inundações rápidas em especial no litoral Norte e Centro:




Para mim este é o cenário mais provável de acontecer por isso precaução não faz mal a ninguém.


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2010 às 11:06)

*Avisso Laranja pela AEMET para Domingo*





+ Info


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2010 às 09:39)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/






http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2010 às 08:44)

Viana do Castelo elevada a alerta vermelho de chuva.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 08:50)




----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2010 às 08:51)

João Soares disse:


>



Já tinha postado em cima... 

Mas assim é melhor, vê-se todo o país...


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 08:52)

Pedro disse:


> Já tinha postado em cima...
> 
> Mas assim é melhor, vê-se todo o país...



Mas é melhor o mapa, além do que há novos alertas amarelos para outros distritos do País.


----------



## PirilauMágico (3 Out 2010 às 09:54)

Do que tenho observado nos tópicos de seguimento e nos modelos, acho este aviso vermelho do IM (até para o intervalo de tempo que é) um pouco exagerado (ainda que os seus critérios sejam matemáticos e portanto, suponho, tenha sido emitido com base nos valores previstos/observados).


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 09:56)

PirilauMágico disse:


> Do que tenho observado nos tópicos de seguimento e nos modelos, acho este aviso vermelho do IM (até para o intervalo de tempo que é) um pouco exagerado (ainda que os seus critérios sejam matemáticos e portanto, suponho, tenha sido emitido com base nos valores previstos/observados).



Efectivamente os valores de precipitação tem sido *extremamente elevados* como podes comprovar no seguimento do litoral norte.


----------



## Knyght (3 Out 2010 às 12:36)

Os avisos tem a função de alertar as autoridades para fenómenos meteorológicos anormais, a única questão que podemos criticar é a antecedência ao evento que muitas vezes para grupos de trabalho idênticos tem diferenças de 24h à 48h porque diferem do país.

Alguns avisos são lançados pela observação o que leva a tempo de preparação nulo e apenas a reacção de autoridades...


----------



## PirilauMágico (3 Out 2010 às 12:49)

Knyght disse:


> a única questão que podemos criticar é a antecedência ao evento (...) Alguns avisos são lançados pela observação o que leva a tempo de preparação nulo e apenas a reacção de autoridades...



Sem dúvida que os valores acumulados (mais do que os horários, creio) são justificação para o aviso vermelho do IM, nada a dizer sobre isso. Mas, em face da previsão, um aviso vermelho de R à hora a que saiu parece-me menos justificável, teria encontrado maior utilidade para ele bastantes horas antes. É essa a motivação do meu comentário anterior.

Temo que os avisos padeçam do mal "Pedro e o Lobo", que os evitem com receio de falhar e perder credibilidade. Não devia ser uma preocupação das instituições no momento de os fazer, é sim o reflexo de uma população mal formada e muito desinteressada.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 18:51)

O IM actualizou os avisos. Laranja de vento para o centro todo agora das 18 ás 0h.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (3 Out 2010 às 19:30)




----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 19:31)

Hey, o vento também está a voltar aqui em Portalegre. Laranja, já!


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 19:41)

Penso que o IM teve no geral bem nos avisos
mas eu metia tambem o vento em alerta vermelho visto que por aqui parece que passou um furacão que foi tudo pelo ar


----------



## HotSpot (4 Out 2010 às 08:31)

1337 disse:


> Penso que o IM teve no geral bem nos avisos
> mas eu metia tambem o vento em alerta vermelho visto que por aqui parece que passou um furacão que foi tudo pelo ar



O Aviso Laranja é para o "parece que passou" um furacão
O Aviso Vermelho é para o "passou" um furacão.

Nunca se justificou um aviso vermelho de vento para o Minho. Quanto aos outros avisos nada a dizer porque estiveram muito correctos mas ... tardios.


----------



## Knyght (4 Out 2010 às 11:59)

HotSpot disse:


> O Aviso Laranja é para o "parece que passou" um furacão
> O Aviso Vermelho é para o "passou" um furacão.
> 
> Nunca se justificou um aviso vermelho de vento para o Minho. Quanto aos outros avisos nada a dizer porque estiveram muito correctos mas ... tardios.


Hei-ta e é aqui que parece que alguns de forma muito seria contra avisos do IM, o Aviso do IM nunca pode ser uma informação do passado, deverá sempre e aperfeiçoando os meios disponíveis a previsão serem informações de probabilidades relativamente ao FUTURO.


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2010 às 12:08)

Penso que já basta desta discussão. É mais ou menos consensual que os avisos estiveram bem mas deveriam ter sido colocados na 6ªfeira, um dia antes (pois havia uma excelente convergência de variados modelos, que nem sempre acontece) e não apenas no sábado ao início da manhã. O IM tem que ter também consciência de que ao fim de semana as pessoas "desligam-se" mais da informação, estão com a família, vão passear, fazer viagens, às compras, fazer caminhadas, ir para concertos, iais, cinema, centros comerciais, isolam-se mais, há menos "passa palavra" que há no trabalho da semana, e sobretudo, as próprias redacções dos Media ficam quase desertas após a noite de 6ªfeira. Pelo que um aviso num sábado de manhã chega a uma minoria de pessoas.

Não há nada mais para acrescentar nesta discussão, quem quiser fazer queixas que se dirija directamente ao IM:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/siteinfo/contactos.jsp


*PS: Este tópico não é para discussões, é apenas para colocar os avisos ou análises sem mensagens que distraiam da importância dos avisos. Se querem discutir estes temas, ao menos usem o outro tópico.*


----------



## David sf (4 Out 2010 às 22:43)

Dias muito interessantes, provavelmente esta será a semana de outono mais interessante dos últimos anos. Após a boa frente e rápida ciclogénese de ontem, dois dias de acalmia, para na próxima Quarta termos uma frente de média actividade que afectará o litoral norte e centro e ficará estacionária junto à nossa costa. Mas isto não é nada, porque depois:

1 - *E do quase nada (1000 mbar)...*












*...nascerá isto (cerca de 950 mb):*











Ciclogénese explosiva, pulveriza o limite conceptual (24mbar em 24h), pois baixa cerca de 50 mbar nesse período de tempo. No GFS, entre as 60 e as 66 h, a pressão cai 20 mbar. Atenção ao mar nos Açores.

2 - A depressão aproxima-se do continente, enchendo rapidamente, mas na Sexta, uma frente muito activa atravessa lentamente o continente português deixando bons acumulados, também a sul.

3 - Aqui divergem os modelos, mas ambos estão bons. O ECMWF mete a depressão junto ao Cabo de São Vicente (pessoal do sul, há quanto tempo esperamos por uma destas? Tivemos algumas no inverno passado, mas no outono e com temperaturas de 20ºC a história é outra):






É uma previsão consistente, sai assim há vários dias, e a média dos ensembles é esta:






Isto traria bastante instabilidade, sobretudo a sul, acumulados de precipitação localmente impressionantes e trovoadas. A depressão andaria a pulular pela península, e este cenário poderia manter-se por bastante tempo.






O GFS é mais democrático, centra a depressão mais a norte, afectando assim todo o território com instabilidade:


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2010 às 23:33)

Excelente análise, David!

Apenas a acrescentar que nesta run, o GFS (apesar de ser das 18z), aproxima-se mais uma vez do ECMWF. Mas desta vez com um cenário ainda mais optimista.


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2010 às 23:56)

Por enquanto não quero entrar em grandes esperanças, apesar da consistência dos modelos em apresentar esta ciclogénese explosiva com um cavamento muito brusco e rápido já a algum tempo, não seria a primeira vez que tudo se desfaria..

As quantidades de precipitação seriam deveras impressionantes:





De salientar também o vento, que estaria muito forte e a ondulação que de certo teria uma altura superior a 7 metros.





O _CAPE/LI_ também está favorável, e acredito que poderemos ter algumas trovoadas na passagem deste episódio.





É continuar a seguir o que os modelos prevêem para o próximo fim-de-semana, e a verificar-se, será extremo, com o vento a soprar bastante forte, quantidades de precipitação altas num curto espaço de tempo, o que causaria várias inundações, um pouco por todo o país, em especial no Litoral Norte e Centro, e interior Centro, o que não vem ajudar ao que a precipitação que caiu no Fim-de-semana passado alagou, e também com o mar bastante revolto.

E para os Açores, onde as condições mais extremas se verificariam.


----------



## PauloSR (6 Out 2010 às 12:18)

_*Quatro distritos sob aviso amarelo devido a chuva e vento forte*
Os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Vila Real encontram-se hoje sob aviso amarelo, devido às previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) de chuva e vento forte.​__in *SIC*_​
_*Chuva e vento colocam quatro distritos em alerta amarelo*
A chuva vai marcar presença nas regiões a Norte do alinhamento montanhoso Sintra-Estrela

Os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Vila Real encontram-se, esta quarta-feira, sob aviso amarelo, por causa das previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) de chuva e vento forte.

O aviso amarelo, o menos grave de uma escala de três, significa situações de risco para a realização de determinadas actividades dependentes das condições meteorológicas.

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pelo site oficial do IM, o céu apresentar-se-á muito nublado, ainda que se mostre temporariamente pouco nublado na região Sul. Os períodos de chuva irão marcar presença nas regiões a Norte do alinhamento montanhoso Sintra-Estrela, embora seja mais frequente no Minho e Douro Litoral.

O vento será fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante Sul, rodando temporariamente para o quadrante Norte. Nas terras altas do Norte e centro, porém, soprará moderado a forte (30 a 55 km/h) de Sul, diminuindo de intensidade durante a manhã.

Relativamente ao estado do mar, na costa ocidental a Norte do Cabo Carvoeiro as ondas serão de Noroeste com 3,5 a cinco metros, diminuindo depois para os três a quatro metros. Na costa ocidental a Sul do Cabo Carvoeiro, as ondas serão de Noroeste com dois a três metros e com a temperatura da água do mar a rondar os 17º ou 18ºgraus Celsius.

Na costa Sul, as ondas de Sudoeste atingirão apenas um metro de altura e 19º de temperatura.

As temperaturas máximas previstas são de 18º no Porto, 22º em Lisboa, Faro e Ponta Delgada e 26º no Funchal. _​_in *iol.pt*​_​



Onde foram buscar estas informações?!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2010 às 13:23)

ThaZouk disse:


> _*Quatro distritos sob aviso amarelo devido a chuva e vento forte*
> Os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Vila Real encontram-se hoje sob aviso amarelo, devido às previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) de chuva e vento forte.​__in *SIC*_​
> _*Chuva e vento colocam quatro distritos em alerta amarelo*
> A chuva vai marcar presença nas regiões a Norte do alinhamento montanhoso Sintra-Estrela
> ...



Ontem o IM colocou essas zonas em aviso de vento mas parece ter sido removido.


----------



## PauloSR (6 Out 2010 às 15:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ontem o IM colocou essas zonas em aviso de vento mas parece ter sido removido.



Pois SpiderVV, não sabia. Mas hoje não constava nenhum aviso, pelo menos às 9h30, hora a que acessei o site do IM. No entanto, as noticias foram lançadas para o portal iol e na sic após esta hora. Alguém está a fazer mal o seu trabalho


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Out 2010 às 17:20)

O IM já lançou o aviso. Muito bem no timming desta vez, na minha opinião. Aqui vai: 

2010-10-06 (IM)

De acordo com o Centro de Previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P, o estado do tempo no território do continente será condicionado por uma depressão bastante cavada, com um sistema frontal associado, pelo que se prevê para a próxima Sexta-Feira e madrugada de Sábado a ocorrência de precipitação que deverá ser forte em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro, situação que será acompanhada de vento forte.

Esta situação continuará a ser acompanhada pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, com difusão de previsões e emissão de Avisos, sempre que tal se justifique, no cumprimento da sua missão de autoridade nacional para a meteorologia.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da situação através da Pagina Web do Instituto.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 09:46)

Avisos em vigor:


----------



## Redfish (7 Out 2010 às 15:45)

*Aviso lançado a todos o Serviços Municipais de PC.*

_INFORMAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA E HIDROLÓGICA



De acordo com as previsões disponibilizadas e actualizadas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), é expectável que a partir o dia amanhã (08OUT), e ainda durante o fim-de-semana (09 a 10 OUT), o estado do tempo seja fortemente influenciado pela passagem de uma superfície frontal de actividade moderada a forte, associada a uma depressão muito cavada. Como tal salienta-se a ocorrência de chuva persistente e forte, em todo o território, com maior incidência entre o final do dia de amanhã (08OUT) e a madrugada de Sábado (09OUT), a intensificação do vento soprando de sul forte a muito forte, em especial no Litoral Oeste, e com rajadas que poderão atingir os 100 km/h nas Terras Altas, bem com a ocorrência de agitação marítima, tanto no Litoral Oeste como na Costa Sul, podendo-se verificar uma altura de onda de 4 a 6 metros. Esta situação de forte instabilidade, embora se preveja que se mantenha durante o fim-de-semana, terá tendência a desagravar, principalmente no Domingo (10OUT). Face a esta previsão das condições meteorológicas devem os efeitos expectáveis e medidas de auto-protecção abaixo descritos ser especialmente observados.



EFEITOS EXPECTÁVEIS



Recomenda-se a tomada de algumas medidas de precaução, relativamente a: 

Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via; 
Inundações por transbordo, em linhas de água de regime torrencial ou não dominadas por albufeiras; 
Possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 
Possibilidade de inundação por transbordo de linhas de água nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis; 
Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas; 
Movimentos de massa em vertentes não consolidadas ou fragilizadas por incêndios florestais ocorridos recentemente. 


Todos estes cenários podem ser prevenidos se, atempadamente, forem tomadas medidas que anulem ou minimizem os seus efeitos.





MEDIDAS DE PREVENÇÃO E PROTECÇÃO A ADOPTAR



Recomenda-se à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução e especial atenção: 

Às informações do Instituto de Meteorologia e indicações da Protecção Civil e Forças de Segurança, mantendo-se atento à situação; 
À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objectos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculo ao livre escoamento das águas; 
A adopção de uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias ou com a redução da visibilidade; 
Ao não atravessamento de zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas; 
À adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas._


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2010 às 18:40)

*Precipitação GFS
Amanhã: Tarde/Noite/Madrugada*








*
Vento até sábado:*
(clicar)






*Ondulação*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 19:07)

A sua imponência.


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2010 às 19:25)

> A level 1 covers parts of W-Spain and Portugal mainly for excessive rainfall. Also, a few tornadoes and strong to severe wind gusts are forecast along the coast of Portugal.
> 
> SYNOPSIS
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2010 às 22:50)

O IM actualizou os avisos:


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 22:56)

Todo o País com Avisos Laranja à excepção do Algarve:







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 23:21)

Os Alertas da Protecção Civil que estão em Vigor:







http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Documents/Mapa_de_alertas.pdf


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 10:06)

*Alertas devido a chuva e vento forte*


> O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) colocou hoje todo o território continental sob aviso laranja devido à chuva e vento fonte, com excepção de Faro, Madeira e Açores, que estão com o aviso amarelo activo.
> 
> De acordo com o site oficial do IM, quase todo o país, de norte a sul, está colorido a laranja, o segundo mais grave de uma escala de quatro, que significa uma situação meteorológica de risco moderado a elevado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 13:32)

*Protecção Civil cancela alertas de mau tempo*



> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) decidiu cancelar os alertas de mau tempo para todos os distritos do País após ter verificado a melhoria do estado geral da meteorologia.
> 
> "De acordo com as mais recentes informações disponibilizadas pelo IM, o estado do tempo passará a ser condicionado por uma situação meteorológica normal para esta época do ano", afirma a ANPC em comunicado, salientando: "Chama-se no entanto a atenção para a manutenção de uma situação de aguaceiros que poderão ser local e pontualmente fortes, em especial na Região Sul, assim como a continuação da agitação marítima na Costa Ocidental e Sul até ao final do dia de amanhã".
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2010 às 11:58)

*Alerta amarelo de mau tempo*



> O tempo melhora em relação a sexta e sábado, mas o Instituto de Meteorologia emite um alerta amarelo para todo o país (à excepção de Vila Real e Bragança) devido a aguaceiros que localmente podem ser fortes
> 
> Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas e vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 quilómetros por hora) do quadrante Oeste, estão previstos para hoje.
> 
> ...


----------



## cardu (27 Out 2010 às 13:49)

com mais de 24 horas de antecedência o IM já colocou alertas para o norte e centro por causa do vento


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2010 às 18:12)

*Alerta amarelo para mau tempo nas regiões Norte e Centro *

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil accionou o alerta amarelo para mau tempo para as regiões Norte e Centro do país, devido à previsão de chuva intensa, acompanhada de trovoada, e de vento forte entre a madrugada desta sexta-feira e o início da noite de sábado.
Em comunicado, a Protecção Civil alerta que devido à passagem de duas frentes sobre o território continental é esperada a ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada, em especial para as regiões do Norte e Centro e com maior incidência no litoral. Devido a estas previsões, os distritos de Braga, Bragança, Guarda, Porto, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Viseu vão estar sob alerta amarelo entre as 06h00 de sexta-feira e as 20h00 de sábado.
O vento forte que deverá ser sentido nas regiões do litoral e nas terras altas poderá provocar uma descida da temperatura. A Protecção Civil alerta, assim, que pode haver ocorrência de precipitação em forma de neve em regiões acima dos 1400 metros.
À população é recomendado nos próximos dois dias que seja feita a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados; a limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento; e o cuidado redobrado na condução de veículos em terra e de embarcações no mar.

PÚBLICO


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2010 às 18:21)

Gerofil disse:


> *Alerta amarelo para mau tempo nas regiões Norte e Centro *
> 
> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil accionou o alerta amarelo para mau tempo para as regiões Norte e Centro do país, devido à previsão de chuva intensa, acompanhada de trovoada, e de vento forte entre a madrugada desta sexta-feira e o início da noite de sábado.
> Em comunicado, a Protecção Civil alerta que devido à passagem de duas frentes sobre o território continental é esperada a ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada, em especial para as regiões do Norte e Centro e com maior incidência no litoral. Devido a estas previsões, os distritos de Braga, Bragança, Guarda, Porto, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Viseu vão estar sob alerta amarelo entre as 06h00 de sexta-feira e as 20h00 de sábado.
> ...



Duas frentes...acho piada..devem ter andado a ver o sat
De facto acho que serão duas linhas de instablilidade, uma composta por ar quente que sofre um forte forcing vertical, e outra que antecede a chegada do ar frio nos niveis altos, essa sim com células embebidas


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2010 às 18:49)

*Estofex*










> A level 1 was issued for Portugal and SW-Spain mainly for heavy rainfall.
> 
> Connected to a moist air mass, heavy rain accompanies eastward moving cold front over Portugal and SW Spain. Again, meager CAPE precludes anything severe/more organized. Nevertheless, a level 1 was issued. Another area of interest regarding heavy rain evolves over S-France during the end of the outlook, but limited time-frame precludes any level area for now.
> It has to be noted that the global model indicates transient spots along the front, where 0-3 km CAPE will be augmented, so an isolated spin-up can't be ruled out. However, I won't issue a large level area for such a spotty risk.
> http://estofex.org/





*Amanhã, sexta-feira*













*Sábado*


----------



## NunoBrito (29 Out 2010 às 00:01)

*Precipitação intensa, vento muito forte* 
*De 29 de Out. às 06h até 30 de Out. às 20h.
Distritos de Aveiro, Braga, Bragança, C.Branco, Coimbra, Guarda, Leiria, Lisboa, Porto, Santarém, Setúbal, V. do Castelo, V.Real e Viseu *

No seguimento do Briefing Técnico Operacional realizado hoje no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS) da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) e de acordo com as previsões disponibilizadas e actualizadas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), o estado do tempo para os dias 29 e 30 de Outubro irá agravar-se com a passagem de duas frentes sobre o território Continental. 

Para este período, designadamente entre a madrugada de sexta-feira, 29OUT e o final do dia de Sábado, 30OUT, é previsível, em especial para as regiões do Norte e Centro, e com especial incidência no litoral, a ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados de trovoada, com especial persistência no dia de Sábado. 

Adicionalmente, ocorrerá uma intensificação do vento nas regiões do litoral e nas terras altas, com a possibilidade de ocorrência de rajadas de, respectivamente, 80 e 120 km/h dentro daquele período.

Com a descida da temperatura, poderá ainda assistir-se à ocorrência de precipitação em forma de neve acima dos 1400 m na madrugada e início da manhã de Sábado, embora não sejam esperadas quantidades preocupantes.

Face a esta previsão das condições meteorológicas devem ser especialmente observados os efeitos expectáveis e medidas de auto-protecção abaixo descritos:

Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido ao piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água e ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via;

Inundações por transbordo em linhas de água de regime torrencial ou não dominadas por albufeiras;

Possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiência dos sistemas de drenagem; 

Possibilidade de inundação por transbordo de linhas de água nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis;

Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;

Aumento do número de acidentes com indivíduos ou embarcações junto à costa;

Movimentos de massa em vertentes não consolidadas ou fragilizadas por incêndios florestais ocorridos recentemente.

Todos estes cenários podem ser prevenidos se atempadamente forem tomadas medidas que anulem ou minimizem os seus efeitos.

A ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de prevenção e precaução, tomando especial atenção:

Às informações do Instituto de Meteorologia e indicações da Protecção Civil e Forças de Segurança, mantendo-se atenta à situação;

À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objectos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculo ao livre escoamento das águas;

A adopção de uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias ou com a redução da visibilidade;

Ao não atravessamento de zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;

À adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do seu Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.


*Fonte:* http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/Detalhe1.aspx?IDitem=35


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 07:43)

Lançados os avisos laranja referentes à chuva, por vezes forte.






Todo o restante território continental encontra-se em aviso amarelo, também devido à precipitação, excepto o distrito de Faro e Vila Real(?!).

Ainda, todo o Continente se encontra em Aviso amarelo devido à intensidade do vento, excepto os distritos de Évora e Santarém.


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2010 às 10:14)

AnDré disse:


> Lançados os avisos laranja referentes à chuva, por vezes forte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Instituto de Meteorologia actualizou os avisos, agora todos os distritos do Norte e Centro estão sobre aviso cor-de-laranja para "chuva temporariamente forte".

Para além dos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Viseu, Aveiro e Coimbra que já estavam, juntam-se-lhe agora os distritos de Lisboa, Santarém, Leiria, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Guarda, Bragança e Vila Real com o aviso cor-de-laranja.


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2010 às 12:04)

stormy disse:


> Duas frentes...acho piada..devem ter andado a ver o sat
> De facto acho que serão duas linhas de instablilidade, uma composta por ar quente que sofre um forte forcing vertical, e outra que antecede a chegada do ar frio nos niveis altos, essa sim com células embebidas



Interessante...está-se a confirmar a teoria

Bom...acerca de amanhã, temos uma tendencia de agravamento por parte dos modelos (ECMWF/GFS), com a depressão (>980hpa) a passar a NW da Galiza, evidenciando-se um forte gradiente barometrico em relação á alta pressão a W/NW da madeira....esta depressão será "ajudada" pela interacção com o actual cavado que está a entrar ( e a causar forcing vertical muito forte e aumento do gradiente termico vertical, justificando a banda de células que se está a formar), com uma massa de ar tropical bastante rica a nivel de humidade.
Devido ao forte gradiente barometrico horizontal a frente de amanhã terá uma orientação quase E-W, seguindo o fluxo geostrófico, o que fará com que demore muito tempo a passar, cruzando lentamente o pais de norte para sul, impelida por um novo embolsamento em altura.
Amanhã, alem dos ventos muito fortes de WSW, teremos a frente activa e o forte efeito orografico (dewpoints de 18º)...
Espera-se que a partir das 10z de Domingo se tenha uma gradual desintensificação do estado do tempo, com o vento a diminuir e a precipitação a passar a regime de aguaceiros ( possibilidade de trovoadas até meio da tarde) 
As areas mais afectadas serão o Norte e centro, embora o Sul. essencialmente o litoral W/SW, tambem possam ser afectados com alguma intensidade


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2010 às 18:09)

*Precipitação forte em Portugal continental *



> Devido à passagem de uma frente fria de forte actividade ocorreu precipitação forte em todo o território, em especial nas regiões do Norte e do Centro. Destacou-se a região de Lisboa, onde entre as 10h30 e as 11h00 locais se registaram 34.7 mm de precipitação. Esta situação foi acompanhada de vento forte, tendo-se registado uma rajada de 92.5 km/h.



in: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...ia/noticias/textos/Mau_tempo_29_out_2010.html


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2010 às 13:29)

Carta Sinóptica prevista para 31 de Outubro, às 00h00:






Fonte: MetOffice

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental permanece muito instável, associado ao cavamento e à aproximação de um centro de baixas pressões que, ao final do dia de hoje se encontrará próxima do noroeste da Península Ibérica.
Assim, a passagem de sucessivas linhas de instabilidade sobre o território de Portugal Continental irá continuar a dar origem a períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente podendo ser muito fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas e queda de granizo. O vento, do quadrante oeste, poderá ser forte a muito forte, com rajadas, especialmente no litoral oeste e terras altas. A temperatura do ar tenderá a descer e o mar apresentará bastante alteroso.
Esta instabilidade afectará especialmente as regiões do norte e centro, tendendo a desagravar-se a partir da tarde de amanhã, Domingo. Na Serra da estrela prevê-se a continuação de queda de neve.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2010 às 16:55)

O IM actualizou os avisos de novo para vento nas terras altas com rajadas até 110 km/h, até ás 11h de amanhã.


----------

